# a love for crashing (toy) cars



## elizaMM (Nov 10, 2007)

My son has been more and more obsessed with crashing cars and trucks and trains together and into other things ever since a week after my husband took him to a demolition derby at the county fair. :-( He didn't even seem that interested in it at the time. Maybe it was a coincidence. We have told him many times that we are worried the toys might break or that people get hurt and cry or are sad in crashes and he still does it all the time. I'm guessing this isn't uncommon.

Is there anything we can do to discourage it kindly? Does this mean my son won't be the kind, sensitive boy I hope that he will? Its just a stage, right? Is it a sign of inner aggression or tension that would benefit from being encouraged out another way? Like with those hammers and pegs you whack through a bench-like thing?

Thanks!!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

He will likely get over it. He will be aggressive in other ways. Part of being a child is seeing how things work, what reactions you get when you do certain things. I would ignore, let him work it out.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

2.5 year old DS who is obsessed with all things vehicular loves to crash his cars and trains. He is a pretty sweet sensitive boy (cries that the place wont stop for the little bird in "Are you my Mother")

Aggressive crashy play is good, it is a way to experience and figure out stuff in a safe way. If you are worried about toys getting broken then find some more sturdy toys (DS Thomas trains and dinky cars take tons of abuse) or pick up a bag of used dinky cars at a thrift store for your son to play crash with.

As fas as him understanding that in real car crashes people get hurt or sometimes die and that others are sad is way too abstract to him now. Toddlers are very egocentric and it is hard for them to see other people's perspective they are just not their developmentally.

Don't worry I am sure your boy will be sweet and sensitive as it sounds like he has good role models that treat him with love and sensitivity.









Just wanted to add that DS has never been to a smash-up derby but I bet he would love it. He has however been in a real car crash last year and he was not loving it (everyone was ok, just shook up)


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

my DS loves crashing things! I don't think this means anything about your son's personality or inner aggression!! I think it's just a cool new fun thing he discovered.

DS likes to crash anything into something else -- cars into the couch, toys into each other, the broom into the baseboards, anything really, all accompanied by him say "CAF!" (his word for crash). It all started when he was playing in a ride-in car at the playground & accidentally crashed into something & I said, "OH you crashed!!" He doesn't show any other signs of aggression & the crashing isn't aggressive either (I would really call it a 'bump' but he's more excited about 'crash!')









We don't discourage it but we do make sure he is only doing 'safe' crashes -- i.e. 'We don't crash into people, but you can crash into this wall here!'


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I think it is perfectly normal for kids to enjoy crashing cars.









It will not affect how sweet or empathetic he is.


----------



## starbuckmom (Aug 2, 2010)

He's all boy mama, sorry. My boys love to drop, throw, crash, squish, kick etc. They are all boys and I love them even more for it!! I know it sounds weird but I do!

My oldest and his best friend crash cars all the time when they are together and my ds is sweet, kind and loving when he wants to be. He is gentle with us and his brothers. He loves to hug and kiss and tickle and cuddle.


----------

